# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical > Ιστορικά Ro/Ro και Φορτηγά Πλοία >  ΜΑΡΙΕΤΤΑ

## Vortigern

Γνωριζει κανεις πληροφοριες γιαυτο το πλοιο?Το βρηκα σε μια ζωγραφια η οποια βρησκοταν σε ενα σπιτι κ ζητησα να το φωτογραφισω...αν γνωριζει κατι παραπανω κανεις γιαυτο ας μου παρακαλω..τελος θα ηθελα να πω οτι εψαξα πολυ για να δω αν υπαρχει αντιστιχο θεμα γιαυτο κ δν καταφερα να βρω κατι..αν οντος ομως υπαρχη θεμα τοτε παρακαλω ενα απο τους moderators να το διαγραψη...ευχαριστω (η φωτο δυστιχος ειναι απο κινητο)

----------


## plori

Απο ότι διακρίνω στη τσιμινιέρα έχει τα σηνιάλα της εταιρείας του αείμνηστου Σιφνιού εφοπλιστή Νικ.Βερνίκου-Ευγενίδη.

----------


## Vortigern

Το μονο που μπορεσα να αναγνωρισω κ εγω ηταν τα συνιαλα...τωρα φιλε plori η φωτο αυτη βρησκεται σε μια θεμωνια στα ''τραβα βουνια'' προφανως πιστευω πως αυτος που την εχει μπορει να εχει δουλεψη σε αυτο το καραβι.....

----------


## esperos

Φίλε  Vortigern,  πήγαινε  στο  Miramar  βάλε  για  αναζήτηση  το  όνομα  του  πλοίου,  διάλεξε  στην  συνέχεια  αυτό  με  έτος  ναυπήγησης  1965  και  θα  μάθεις  τα  υπόλοιπα.

----------


## Vortigern

> Φίλε Vortigern, πήγαινε στο Miramar βάλε για αναζήτηση το όνομα του πλοίου, διάλεξε στην συνέχεια αυτό με έτος ναυπήγησης 1965 και θα μάθεις τα υπόλοιπα.


Μου λες λιγο πως γραφεται η ιστοσελιδα?

----------


## esperos

> Μου λες λιγο πως γραφεται η ιστοσελιδα?


Στο  Google  γράφεις  miramar  ship  index,  στο  βγάζει  το  Google,  πατάς  την  ιστοσελίδα  και  όταν  μπεις,    στο  παραθυράκι  που  ζητάει  το  όνομα  πλοίου  γράφεις  το  ΜΑRIETTA  και  πατάς  αναζήτηση. Περιμένεις  και  θα  σου  βγάλει  αρκετά  πλοία  με  το  όνομα  αυτό,  εσύ  θα  κτυπήσεις  τον  κωδικό  αυτού  με  έτος  ναυπήγησης  1965.

----------


## Vortigern

Βρηκα αυτα στο Μιραμαρ http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/ship/show/78251
Τωρα δν ξερω αν λεει γιαυτο γιατι εχει πολλα ΜΑΡΙΕΤΤΑ εκει μεσα..

----------


## esperos

> Βρηκα αυτα στο Μιραμαρ http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/ship/show/78251
> Τωρα δν ξερω αν λεει γιαυτο γιατι εχει πολλα ΜΑΡΙΕΤΤΑ εκει μεσα..


¨
Όλα  αυτά  τα  ΜΑΡΙΕΤΤΑ  τα  έχει  με  την  σειρά  ανάλογα  με  το  έτος  ναυπήγησης  ξεκινώντας  από  το  πιο  παλιό  και  τελειώνοντας  με  το  πιο  καινούργιο. Εσύ  θα  κτυπήσεις  σε  αυτό  με  έτος  ναυπήγησης  το  1965.

----------


## Vortigern

Σε αυτο πατησα κ μ εβγαλε αυτο..βασιζομε στο οτι μπορει να ειναι αυτο γιατι κατω κατω γραφει οτι λεγοταν Μαριεττα κ μετεπιτα Αρτεμων..το λεω αυτο γιατι εδω στην Σιφνο εχουμε ενα χωριο το οποιο το λενε Αρτεμωνα αλλα κ Αρτεμων...κ οπως ειπε ο φιλος πλωρη ηταν του Αειμνιστου ευγενιδη...οποτε αυτο το πλοιο ειχε καποια σχεση με την Σιφνο..κ γιαυτο μαλλον του δωσανε μετα το ονομα Αρτεμων...

----------


## Ellinis

Περισσότερα για την ιστορία του εδώ. Ανήκε στο στόλο της περίφημης Port Line.

----------


## Vortigern

Οποτε φιλε Ελλινης ειναι αυτο που βρηκα κ εγω στο miramar....ευχαριστω πολυ για της πληροφοριες

----------


## τοξοτης

Έστω και καθυστερημένα και εκτός λάθους , πιστεύω ότι αυτό το πλοίο ζητάς.

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...rietta-03.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...rietta-04.html

----------

